# real world zfs dedupe use cases



## storagebilly (Oct 28, 2011)

zfs with deduplication capabilities has been available for some time now. Quite a few questions, please bear with me :e

Has anyone enabled the feature in production environment? 
How much of it is a success? 
Are we seeing large dedupe ratios?
What are the best use cases for enabling dedupe?

TIA


----------

